# French toll roads



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

If i wanted to sleep on a toll road in say a service station would there be a problem with any extra costs or will that be ok?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

If you are thinking Autoroute charges,, no. AFAIK services on Autoroutes are free overnight.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not the safest of places tho,far better to pull off the motorway in to a town or village aire.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*costs*

Unlike UK Motorway service areas, there is no Extra Charge.

If you are going to use one. Try to use one with a Petrol Station that is manned 24 hours and park facing or in view of the cashier and CCTV.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have done so, (alarm bells will start ringing from some people 8O ) and have done so probably 20 or 30 times over a 40 year period.

We have never encountered any problems or been made aware of problems where we have chosen to stay. There has NEVER been any extra charge whether we camped, used a caravan, used the MH or even slept beside the car on a camp bed!

OK not something we would probably do now, but we have always chosen to stay at areas well away from cities e.g. not near the centre of Lyon or Marseille........ working on the prinicipal that miscreants are less likely to pay to visit service areas on the off chance that gthere might be someone there........

To us the autoroute authorities have been very supportive and helpful, even when I snaked our caravan one year (  ).

So for us we would choose carefully and sleep soundly but without the top windows or side windows wide open and inviting, the vehcile is locked and the alarms are on.

But it is an individual choice and must be so......

But no, there is no extra charge for saying overnight on the journey.

Dave


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Maybe what the OP intended and an interesting question anyway: Would there be a problem at the toll booth with a ticket dated the day before?

Phil


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Phil. Not so far as we have like Dave stayed on many Autoroute Airs. 
We tended to use ones primarily indicating a Picnic facility. Always parked as far away from the traffic noise and with a clear exit straight ahead. 

Parking areas next to fuel stops can be very noisy and I am sure just as dangerous.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Phil42 said:


> Maybe what the OP intended and an interesting question anyway: Would there be a problem at the toll booth with a ticket dated the day before?
> 
> Phil


There never has been in my experience but I cannot see why there should be. I stay overnight at Baie de Somme services on the A16 every time I go to France and have never experienced any problems.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Ray c wrote

I stay overnight at Baie de Somme services on the A16 every time I go to France and have never experienced any problems.

This our favourite overnight stop before and after the tunnel. Stopped there many times over the years. The parking area for vans is a long way from the truck parking, so no noisey fridge vans waking you up every twenty minutes. We only stop on the tolled sections though, or find an aire or campsite away from the larger towns.
Mike


----------



## sabino (May 20, 2011)

Phil42 said:


> Maybe what the OP intended and an interesting question anyway: Would there be a problem at the toll booth with a ticket dated the day before?
> 
> Phil


That shouldn't be an issue as there are hotels at a few of the service stations.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> I stay overnight at Baie de Somme services on the A16 every time I go to France and have never experienced any problems.


Hi Ray

This question of safety on motorway rest areas is another of those topics where there are loads of dire warnings . . . but we VERY rarely hear of anyone actually having a problem. :roll:

I think the advice DABs always offers is the best, and is equally applicable to all overnight stops in whatever location. _"If either of you feels at all uncomfortable about it, just move on and find another."_

We have turned away from campsites which looked very dodgy indeed, and have stayed on motorway service areas with complete confidence. It's illogical and impossible to generalise. :roll:

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

The rules are somewhere on the SANEF website, but I THINK that you have a maximum time limit to complete your journey betwwen tolls. As far as i remember it's very reasonable, something like 24 or 36 hours

Malcolm


----------

